# New App Update 3.0.4791.0



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Initial observations:
1) Bank Account Info are "gone" from the app. Now no one can update or change account info from app. *More feedback needed*
2) 2016/2015 Payment History is back, previously it crashes when you try to get 2016 info
3) Some more clauses are added in TOS

so on and so forth...............

*Log In and Log out to get the new update*


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

My bank account info is still there.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Colie said:


> My bank account info is still there.


Weird! mine is gone. Anyone else????


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Weird! mine is gone. Anyone else????


Mine is blank but it has always been even after I initially filled it out. I still get my money so I wouldnt worry about it


----------



## Pragmatic (Jan 4, 2017)

How do you log out of the app?


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Pragmatic said:


> How do you log out of the app?


Through the Account tab


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Pragmatic said:


> How do you log out of the app?


App > Home > three lines on top left > Account > Sign Out >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sign In


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix only updates to 3.0.4752.0

What's new: Stability and performance improvements (Found in Account > Version Info)

g


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Still on the old version. Tried logging out and back in. Nothing updated.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

It seems like the new update has not arrive to the Golden State yet, I've tried to log out and sign in multiple time.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

RGV said:


> It seems like the new update has not arrive to the Golden State yet, I've tried to log out and sign in multiple time.


I'm in South bay, Sunnyvale fc. Mine updated.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

gaj said:


> Stability and performance improvements (Found in Account > Version Info)
> g


More info on this please!


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

FlexDriver said:


> More info on this please!


Uh, ask Amazon? I'm just reporting what I read in the app 

g


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

RGV said:


> It seems like the new update has not arrive to the Golden State yet, I've tried to log out and sign in multiple time.


@ DLA3, got the update


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

No updates still. I guess I have blocks scheduled and that is why I have no updates.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> No updates still. I guess I have blocks scheduled and that is why I have no updates.


Possibly.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> No updates still. I guess I have blocks scheduled and that is why I have no updates.


Also have a block. I hear the pro drivers are given the updates first.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> Also have a block. I hear the pro drivers are given the updates first.


Lol but Cabbie hasn't said he got the updates.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Lol but Cabbie hasn't said he got the updates.


He is one who releases the update now.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Lol but Cabbie hasn't said he got the updates.


I was referring to myself. Asked for bags today and got a huge roll. Just some of the benefits of being a pro I guess.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I didn't ask for bags and they gave me a huge roll. What does that mean?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> I didn't ask for bags and they gave me a huge roll. What does that mean?


When it rains WH provide us Plastic bags for Prime Now packages, we usually get few bags per trip but he got the whole roll from worker/supervisor as he is a *PRO*


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I guess PROs have to ask for bags. Amateurs don't.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

I was joking....


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I know because you basically said you were like Cabbie, a Pro.


----------



## DFW-Flex (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm on 3.0.4418.0, I've tried logging out and logging back in but still no update to me.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

DFW-Flex said:


> I'm on 3.0.4418.0, I've tried logging out and logging back in but still no update to me.


Try again it took 2 times before it updated


----------

